# What kind of tractor is this...



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

A Juan Deere of course.....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=414776792286822


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Probably oughta have a set of foam markers on that rig


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It's a little noisy, but at least it has for wheel drive. It is very possible that it could have a mind of its own, and be very stubborn.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Variable speed........depends on hat slap.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Good thing the booms are on the back...... would be hazardous for man and machine or beast in this case????


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Seems like he's dragging ass... LOL


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I want to make the obvious horse power joke here, but I can't even do that. SAD!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Innovative.....


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Inexpensive to run


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

At least he's tiring, I'll give him that ... looks like he's putting it down a bit heavy...


----------

